# Please welcome Naynadine and Glambition as MAC Chat Moderators!



## Janice (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello, 

  Today we announce the first two users accepted as Moderators in the MAC Chat section of the site, Naynadine and Glambition. We look forward to both of you joining the current staff in steering the MAC Chat forum back into the days of old where much fun and fantasizing about upcoming collections was had.  Thanks for volunteering your time to Specktra!

  P.S. - We're still looking for MAC Chat mods! It's the largest area of the site and we're looking to staff it with roughly 4-5 Moderators. Please see the recruitment thread for details.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 19, 2014)

Congrats ladies!!!


----------



## User38 (Jan 19, 2014)

Congrats to new mods
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  (hope they don't throw me out)


----------



## miss0annette (Jan 19, 2014)

Congrats!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 19, 2014)

Congratulations Ladies!!!!


----------



## MsKb (Jan 19, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 19, 2014)

Congrats lovelies!!!!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jan 19, 2014)

Congrats!!!


----------



## beautycool (Apr 4, 2014)

Congrats ladies x


----------

